# 1964 opal deluxe stingray



## NickM (Apr 30, 2018)

Just came in the mail. Got it off of a great guy here on the forum.  This bike is very nice original paint and decals. M4 serial

Anyone else ever seen an original December 64 deluxe with a high loop and white deep tuft seat?

I’m in need of a center stamp front rim and rider condition whitewall westwind if anyone has one for sale shoot me a PM


----------



## PCHiggin (May 1, 2018)

This one was here last week,Dec.’64 Deluxe...,.https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1964-n44-schwinn-stingray-most-likely-sold-as-65.129883/


----------



## NickM (May 1, 2018)

Very cool


----------



## bashton (May 1, 2018)

That is truly outstanding! Congrats...

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## 60sstuff (May 1, 2018)

December 1964 (M,N) came with the high loop strut and a Deluxe deep tuft saddle or Smooth saddle from the factory.
These were built as 1965 model bikes.

Chris.


----------

